# Gaming-Notebook / Tip + Beratung



## Uffbasse13 (6. Mai 2012)

da ich immer wieder die selben Fragen lese, möchte ich Euch ein wenig unterstützen und somit vieleicht einer Kaufentscheidung näherbringen.

Ich habe viele Antworten u. Tips hier gelesen...so weit so gut, an das ein oder andere hat wohl keiner gedacht.

*Garantie:* Die meisten Hersteller haben sich leider diesbezüglich inzwischen an die europäische Rechtssprechung angepasst und geben nur noch 1 Jahr. 
Man sollte nicht vergessen das die Garantie eine freiwillige Leistung vom Hersteller ist.
Wir haben zwar in Deutschland ein gesetzlich geregeltes Gewährleistungsrecht (2 Jahre, nicht auf Akku+Netzteil), dies durchzusetzen ist bei einigen Hestellern aber fast unmöglich.
Dies liegt zum einen an der Umkehr der Beweislast zum anderen am überschneiden von Garantie u. Gewährleistung. Es gibt einige Hersteller die Euch diesbezüglich wahnsinnig machen werden/wollen, dies kann nicht in Eurem Interesse sein. Vor allem bei dem Geld was so ein Gerät kostet.
_Ein Hersteller der 2 Jahre oder mehr anbietet spricht also eigentlich für sich._

*Womit wir beim nächsten Thema sind, GELD: *ich lese sehr häufig die Begriffe "Gaming NB + bis max.1000.-€". 
Gaming NB`s kosten eigentlich immer 1100.-€ und mehr, darüber sollte man sich klar sein. Natürlich gibts auch hier ein paar Ausnahmen (siehe Medion).
Ein Gamig NB defeniert sich grundsätzlich über sein Kühlsystem, darauf wurde auch schon häufig von *"Hysterix" *hingewiesen. Alles andere sind Notebooks aus der Multimedia/Entertaiment-Klasse und nur kurzfristig zum spielen geeignet, da sie weder über genügend Kühlung noch über Hitzeunempfindlichere Teile in der Spannungsversorgung, Inverterboard etc. verfügen. Auch sind die Tastaturen beim Gaming-Boliden unempfindlicher gegen zu hartes einwirken. Die Cases sind massiv und Stoßunempfindlich.

*nun zum Thema Hersteller;* da ich aus beruflichen Gründen bisher so ca. 1500 NB`s repariert habe, kann ich den ein oder anderen Tip geben.

Grundsätzlich gilt für alle Hersteller, es ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt...doch die einen Entwickeln weiter und verbessern kontinuierlich, die anderen bauen über Jahre immer wieder den selben Mist soll sich doch der Kunde damit rumschlagen, Hauptsache wir haben sein Geld.
Denkt an folgendes: Wir leben größtenteils in einer Wegwerfgesellschaft da Hardware sehr biilig geworden ist im laufe der Jahre. Die wenigsten Firmen intressieren sich wirklich für gute Qualität und damit verbundene Kundenzufriedenheit, und -Bindung.

*Medion: *die haben schon immer ordentliche bis gute PC`s + NB`s gebaut. Fast unschlagbares Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Die wurden immer schlechter gemacht als sie sind (ALDI-Image). Die ersten Tech. Probleme tauchen meist nach ca.12-15 Mon auf. Ersatzteile sind Problematisch, da Medion viele Sonderanfertigungen verbaut die auf dem gängigen Hardwaremarkt nicht wirklich zu finden sind. Dies sind vor allem spezielle Header und extra angefertigte PCI-Karten.
Der Tech. Support ist nicht wirklich vorhanden u. oft langwierig.

*Alieware (Dell): *sorry Leute, aber die sind `ne echte Katastrophe. Die waren mal richtig gut...dann kam Dell. Preis/Leistungsverhätnis ist mißerabel. Qualität muß bei diesen Preisen besser sein. Systeme irgenwie nicht richtig zu Ende durchdacht, viel zu anfällig in leider allen Bereichen. Ich vermute Endfertigungsfehler. Der Tech. Support ist zwar vorhanden (allerdings nicht vor Ort) und langwierig. Als Heimanwender hat man bei Dell verloren, als Businesskunde mit Leasinggeräten wird man hofiert, allerdings zu Horrorpreisen (Firmenpolitik ist so gewollt).

*Acer:* Seit wann bauen die Gamig NB`s, habe ich irgenwas versäumt. Achja, da war mal was mit der FerrariSerie (totaler Schlag ins Wasser). Seitdem keine Besserung in Sicht.
Ansonsten will ich zu diesem Hersteller nichts weiter sagen...einfach traurig wie man sich selbst so demontieren kann.

*MSI:* Die bauen tolle Mainboard`s, gute-teilweise perfekte Grafikkarten. _Ich sage: Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten !!!_ Ich kenne nicht einen einzigen zufriedenen MSI-Laptop-Kunden. Die NB`s sind teilweise Katastrophal und vor allem keine Gaming NB`s. Der Support läuft über Vertragspartner,-werkstätten vor Ort, könnte echt besser sein.

*Packard Bell + Konsorten* muß ich hoffentlich nichts zu sagen, LowBudget Modelle bei denen es schon an der Grundqualität mangelt. Im Gamingbereich einfach nicht vorhanden.

*Samsung:* Ist zu neu Im Gaming-Segment um schon eine endgültige Wertung abzugeben. Allerdings sind die bisher erschienenen Modelle durchaus gut durchdacht, Qualitativ hochwertig, gut verarbeitet. Kühlsystem ist recht laut aber dafür effizient. Die Preise sind sehr hoch.

*Toshiba:* Die hatten die letzten Jahre viele kleine technische Probleme (Spannungsversorgung, Scharnierbrüche, Inverterboard`s). Hoffentlich ist mit der aktuellen "QosmioSerie" das alles beseitigt. Die hatten einfach viel zu viel verschiedene Modelle auf dem Markt. Auch heute noch hat kein anderer Hersteller so viele Klassifizierungen.
Doch durch den Wegfall der "SategoSerie" sollte im Gamingbreich alles wieder laufen. Toshi`s sind zwar laut aber von guter Qualität.
Die haben `nen Ruf zu verteidigen, schließlich haben die`s Erfunden !!!

*ASUS:* Größter Hersteller auf dem Markt der ständig am weiterentwickeln ist. Sicher, auch die haben Probleme (Asus G1 + Asus G2) und danach tauchte auch noch der ein oder andere Fehler auf aber die arbeiten weiter, entwickeln gut. Der Tech.Support und RMA`s funktionieren immer und das sogar relativ flott.
Materialtechnisch einwandfrei, bestes und leisestes Kühlsystem auf dem Markt. Sehr gut verbaut. Ersatzteile bekmomt man immer, da sehr weit verbreitet und viel verkauft.
2 Jahre Garantie Weltweit(Modellabhängig) + gg. Aufpreis sogar Weltweit mit Pickup24h.

...ich hoffe ich kann dem ein oder anderen helfen und vergesst nicht das jeder Hersteller egal wie renomiert er ist mal Probleme haben kann, 
wichtig ist zu wissen wie er damit umgeht.

viel Spass beim Daddeln...


----------



## hysterix (6. Mai 2012)

Man sollte halt ganz klar sagen, wenn jemand Gamen will und das nicht nur für 30 min sondern viel Gaming betreibt,wird um ein richtiges Gamer Notebook nicht herum kommen ebend wegen der ausgelegen Kühlung etc. Acer Books sind einfach keine Gaming Books und wie schon erwähnt nicht dafür ausgelegt. Gaming Books fangen ab 1000 Euro an, darunter brauch man nicht schauen,oder man kauft sich ein gebrauchtes. Acer hat ja nun das V3 am Start mit ner GT650m die ja schon recht stark ist kommt an die GTX560m dicht ran. Aber kaufen würde ich es nicht, ebend weil es kein Gamer Book ist sondern Multimedia. Da sollte man wirklich bissel mehr investieren und gleich zur GTX670m greifen oder gar GTX675m. Ich warte ja Sehnsüchtig auf die ATi reihe, da intersiert mich die HD7950m  Mal schauen wie die Preise so werden wenn sie in den Notebooks steckt.


----------



## Cinnayum (6. Mai 2012)

vielleicht könntest du noch ein paar worte über "bausteinsysteme" verlieren. z.b. clevo

auch sollte man dringend sinnvolle auflösungs und displaygrössen aufzählen.

für mich ist ausserdem die akkuzeit im nicht-spiel, surf- oder filme-ansehen-betrieb sehr wichtig.


----------



## hysterix (6. Mai 2012)

Hier kann man auch sehr gut erkennen, das zum Gamen nicht unbedingt nen I7 erforderlich ist sondern auch ein I3 ausreichend ist.
Intel Sandy Bridge Prozessoren im Gaming Test - Teil II - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## Alex555 (6. Mai 2012)

Mysn ist auch eine gute Adresse, bei denen man sich sein Notebook konfigurieren kann: 
mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks 
Auch Mysn bietet standardmäßig 2Jahre Garantie! 
Als "Billigalternative zu Mysn wäre noch Deviltech zu sehen, aber da spalten sich die Meinungen (DevilTech - High Performance Systems*-*_Gaming# ) und auch noch One (http://www.one.de/shop/mini-allround-gaming-gaming-notebooks-c-213_216.html ) 
Desweiteren unterstüzten Notebookkühler die Kühlung des Notebooks falls benötigt!


----------



## Uffbasse13 (6. Mai 2012)

Bausteinsysteme, wie Du es nennst findet man eigentlich immer bei "Onlineversendern" bei denen man auch entsprechend Konfigurieren kann. 
ClevoCases sind hier die gängisten aber nicht wirklich gut. Auch ist die Auswahl nicht wirklich groß. Desweiteren werden Standardkompenenten verwendet wie sie von den meisten LowBudget-Herstellern verwendet oder halt produziert werden. Häufig findet man MSI Komponentem wieder. Sei`s drum.
"Onlineversender" gibts einige auf dem Markt, viele zurecht mit schlechtem Ruf; aufgrund mangelnder Qualität und schlechtem unzureichendem Support.

Der "CustomDesigner" Schenker ist hier z.B. eine Ausnahme. Die haben `nen ordentlichen Support, bauen gute wenn auch teure Geräte mit teils komplett eigenem Design. Endfertigung in Deutschland u. das kostet halt.

gängige sowie auch sinnige Gamer-NB-Displaygrößen sind 15,4 - 17,3 Zoll. Auflösungen bis FullHD sind möglich, je nach Hersteller.

Akkulaufzeiten darf man sich keine all zu hohen erwarten, wir reden hier von Gaming NB`s, daß sind Leistungsfresser.


----------



## hysterix (6. Mai 2012)

Den besten Service hat immer noch Hawkforce und dort bekommt man ein richtiges Gamer Book aber 999 Euro.
Der Service bei XMG und One is Grottig.  

Ich persöhnlich würde immer wieder zu einem 15 Zoll Dispplay greifen, alleine schon weil das Book für den Transport besser ist. Wenn ich es größer will, schließe ich mein 47 Zoll LED an  Auf FHD möchte ich nicht mehr verzichten auch bei keinem Notebook mehr und bisher konnte ich alle Spiele die ich spiele in FHD mit dem Notebook genießen. Natürlich brauch man zb mit ner GT540m erst gar nicht versuchen auf FHD zu spielen  Entscheidend ist hier natürlich die stärke der GPU im Gerät.


----------



## Uffbasse13 (6. Mai 2012)

externe Notebookkühler sind nicht wirklich ausreichend, da sie extern sind und dementsprechend nur die Gehäuseunterseite kühlen.

Die Kühlung muß aber intern auf der Grafik-GPU und der CPU passieren, dort wird Kühlung und Abluft benötigt deswegen besitzen Gaming NB`s auch meist zwei interne Kühlleitysteme.


----------



## MISTRAX (6. Mai 2012)

Ich bin gerade am überlegen ob ich mir ein Schenker Notebook kaufe mit 15.6 oder 17.3 Zoll, beide bieten die gleiche Hardware ( GTX 675 m 8GB RAM i7 ...) nur das 17.3 Zoll ist ca 100 € teurer . Welches würdet ihr nehmen ?


----------



## Alex555 (6. Mai 2012)

Uffbasse13 schrieb:


> externe Notebookkühler sind nicht wirklich ausreichend, da sie extern sind und dementsprechend nur die Gehäuseunterseite kühlen.
> 
> Die Kühlung muß aber intern auf der Grafik-GPU und der CPU passieren, dort wird Kühlung und Abluft benötigt deswegen besitzen Gaming NB`s auch meist zwei interne Kühlleitysteme.


 
Würde ich nicht sagen, Notebookkühler verhindern auch Luftstaus! Bei meinem Studio (OK ist kein zockerbook, ist aber trotzdem heiß geworden) hat der Notebookkühler 10*C gebracht, weil das notebook hinten aufgestellt wird, und der externe kühler luft von unten ansaugt!
@MISTRAX: kommt drauf an, wofür du dein NB nutzen willst. Wenn du halbwegs mobil sein willst 15", falls nur stationär daheim, 17"!


----------



## Uffbasse13 (6. Mai 2012)

wenn Dir die Displaygröße egal ist (wegen Transport und Gewicht) würde ich das 17,3" nehmen.
Ist rein physikalisch einfach besser ausgelegt u. geeignet für hohe Temperaturen.
Außerdem hast Du auf dem größeren Display das angenehmere Arbeiten sowie auch das Augenschonendere.


----------



## hysterix (6. Mai 2012)

Ich halte von diesen Notebookkühlern auch nix,denn dann is es ein zeichen dafür wenn man den nutzen muß, das das book nicht selbsständig genug Kühlleistung hat. Vernünftige Wärmeleitpaste rauf und das wirkt wunder 



Alex555 schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht sagen, Notebookkühler verhindern auch Luftstaus! Bei meinem Studio (OK ist kein zockerbook, ist aber trotzdem heiß geworden) hat der Notebookkühler 10*C gebracht, weil das notebook hinten aufgestellt wird, und der externe kühler luft von unten ansaugt!


----------



## Alex555 (6. Mai 2012)

hysterix schrieb:


> Ich halte von diesen Notebookkühlern auch nix,denn dann is es ein zeichen dafür wenn man den nutzen muß, das das book nicht selbsständig genug Kühlleistung hat. Vernünftige Wärmeleitpaste rauf und das wirkt wunder


 
Hmm, ich hätte das 3/4 NB auseinandern nehmen müssen, um an die CPU und GPU zu nehmen  , das wars mir nicht wert, bin lieber auf desktop umgestiegen xD


----------



## hysterix (6. Mai 2012)

Denn sag ich mal falsches Notebook gekauft  Das A und O bei einem Gamer Book is nunmal die Kühlung und ich habe mich extra vorher inormiert wie gut oder schlecht sich der Kühler sauber machen läst beim X6819 und wie leicht es ist die Wärmeleitpaste bei Cpu sowohl als auch GPU zu wechseln. Das war für mich ein entscheidender Kaufgrund. Notebooks egal ob Low End oder High End, wo man den Kühler nicht vernünftig sauber machen kann, werden so oder so an Hitze sterben im Laufe der Zeit. 



Alex555 schrieb:


> Hmm, ich hätte das 3/4 NB auseinandern nehmen müssen, um an die CPU und GPU zu nehmen  , das wars mir nicht wert, bin lieber auf desktop umgestiegen xD


----------



## MISTRAX (6. Mai 2012)

@Uffbasse: ja ich tendiere auch eher zum 17.3 zoll, wie groß ist der unterschied zwischen gtx 670m und gtx 675m ?


----------



## Alex555 (6. Mai 2012)

MISTRAX schrieb:


> @Uffbasse: ja ich tendiere auch eher zum 17.3 zoll, wie groß ist der unterschied zwischen gtx 670m und gtx 675m ?


 
Deutlich, die GTX 675M ist eine GTX 580M, die GTX 670M eine GTX 570M! 
@hysterix: Den Fehler würde ich auch nicht nochmal machen, aber das Problem hat sich ja von selbst gelöst


----------



## MISTRAX (6. Mai 2012)

Dann werde ich die wohl nehmen, aber guck mal notebookcheck gtx 670m hat deutlich höhere taktraten als die gtx 570m


----------



## Alex555 (6. Mai 2012)

MISTRAX schrieb:


> Dann werde ich die wohl nehmen, aber guck mal notebookcheck gtx 670m hat deutlich höhere taktraten als die gtx 570m


 Jo aber die GTX 675M hat mehr shader, und deshalb auch höhere Performance! (48 um genau zu sein) 
Wenn du das notebook nicht dringend brauchst würde ich auf den launch der HD 79xxM serie warten, die sind deutlich effizienter und auch schneller!


----------



## MISTRAX (6. Mai 2012)

Weißt du ungefähr wo man sich dann so preislich bewegt ?  ( also mit einer 7950 m bzw 7970 m)


----------



## MISTRAX (6. Mai 2012)

Ich brauche nämlich noch nicht so dringend nen NB .....


----------



## Flenor Eldar (6. Mai 2012)

Was ist denn mit Deviltech??


----------



## krolf (6. Mai 2012)

Stimmt Acer baut keine Gamer Notebooks , den ihre Notebooks kann man für alles verwenden und natürlich auch fürs Gamen 
Und an alle die sich ein Notebook kaufen um zuhause zuzocken , lasst es besser , Kauft euch lieber ein einigermasen guten Pc da seid ihr besser dran , alleine schon wegen der Leistung und wegen den Temperaturen.

also ich finde Gaming Notebooks = Schrott , Notebooks wurden erfunden um Mobil zusein und nicht um zuzocken 

MFG


----------



## hysterix (7. Mai 2012)

Deviltech is ok aber der Service soll auch nicht so Prall sein.



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit Deviltech??


----------



## Flenor Eldar (7. Mai 2012)

hysterix schrieb:


> Deviltech is ok aber der Service soll auch nicht so Prall sein.


Naja der lässt wohl überall zu wünschen übrig!
So fern man keine ServiceGarantie oder der gleichen abschließt -,-


----------



## Alex555 (7. Mai 2012)

Bei AW/Dell kostet die HD 7970M gerade einmal 50€ mehr als die GTX 675M ! 
Könnte also bei preiswerteren Herstellern wie Deviltech/mysn auch so in diesem Rahmen sein!


----------



## hysterix (7. Mai 2012)

Stimmt nicht so ganz, bei Hawkforce is der Service Super.



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Naja der lässt wohl überall zu wünschen übrig!
> So fern man keine ServiceGarantie oder der gleichen abschließt -,-


----------



## hysterix (7. Mai 2012)

Klar aber dort zahlt man auch locker 2000 Euro. Interssant wäre die HD7950m.


Alex555 schrieb:


> Bei AW/Dell kostet die HD 7970M gerade einmal 50€ mehr als die GTX 675M !
> Könnte also bei preiswerteren Herstellern wie Deviltech/mysn auch so in diesem Rahmen sein!


----------



## Sir_Simple (12. Mai 2012)

Uffbasse13 schrieb:


> da ich immer wieder die selben Fragen lese, möchte ich Euch ein wenig unterstützen und somit vieleicht einer Kaufentscheidung näherbringen.
> 
> Ich habe viele Antworten u. Tips hier gelesen...so weit so gut, an das ein oder andere hat wohl keiner gedacht.
> 
> ...


 

Uffbasse13 danke vorab für deine Tips bzw. InsiderWissen...

Da ich erst seit einem Jahr Internet habe versuch ich jetzt ein besseres Laptop zu finden , worauf man Spiele wie BATTLEFIELD 3 oder Crysis 3 bzw. Browsergames zocken kann)

Habe einige Laptops aufgelistet, hätte daher gerne deine meinung; 

- Samsung Serie 7 Gaming 700G7A S03 (NP700G7A-S03DE)
- Samsung 700G7A (NP700G7A-S02DE)
- Asus G74SX-91266V Notebook, 43,9 cm (17,3 Zoll)
- Asus G74SX-TZ227V Notebook, 43,9 cm (17,3 Zoll)

Danke vorab, hoffe auf weitere Tips vom Insider


----------



## hysterix (12. Mai 2012)

Battlefield 3 läuft rund ab ner GTX570m bzw GTX670m. Ob du soviel Geld ausgeben möchtest für nen asus oder Samsung sollte deine Ensctheidung sein, aber nen gutes Gamer Book mit guter Hardware für BF3 usw gehen ab 1000 Euro los 




Sir_Simple schrieb:


> Habe einige Laptops aufgelistet, hätte daher gerne deine meinung;
> 
> - Samsung Serie 7 Gaming 700G7A S03 (NP700G7A-S03DE)
> - Samsung 700G7A (NP700G7A-S02DE)
> ...


----------



## 07Lowrider (18. Mai 2012)

Hey.

Nachdem ich diesen thread gelesen hab, muss ich meine Notebookentscheidung nochmal überdenken. Ich hatte ja das Acer Aspire V3-571G-73614G50Makk im Fokus. Was ich hier jetzt lese, sollte ich das aber lieber bleiben lassen. Da jetzt noch dazu kommt, dass ich meinen Home-PC loswerde, möchte ich das gewonnene Geld zusätzlich in das Notebook investieren. Heißt Budget 1000-1100€.

Um die Infos hier zusammenzufassen:

Da ich zocke, reicht ein i3, hätte aber schon lieber einen i5.
RAM 4gb oder 8gb? Sollte ich auf 1600MHz achten oder reichen 1333?
Graka möchte ich eine GTX570 oder besser haben bei dem Preis.
Festplatte sollten 500gb sein mit 7.200U/min.
WLAN, Bluetooth und Nummernblock versteht sich von selbst, genauso wie das matte Display. Beleuchtete Tastatur wär von Vorteil.
Ob 15 oder 17Zoll ist egal. Das Notebook wird zwar öfter transportiert, aber das bedeutet alle 2 Wochen ca 3h mit dem Flugzeug. Wobei ich da schon eher zum 17er tendieren würde.

Gibt es Einwände? Und wo sollte ich das kaufen? Hawkforce und Schenker scheinen mir die besten Angebote zu machen. Asus geht bei den Anforderungen erst bei 1300 oder 1400 los, was mir definitiv zu viel ist.

Danke für die Hilfe.

Edit: Hab grad noch folgendes gefunden One Gaming Notebook M73-2N SE by: One - ONE Computer Shop


----------



## hysterix (18. Mai 2012)

Also wie schon erwähnt baut Acer keine Gaming Notebooks auch wenn eine Gt650 im Grunde zum Gamen geeignet ist. Aber bei der Kühlung wirds denn Probelme geben. Ich hab jetzt nen One D90 mit ner HD6990m bekommen dafür hab ich mein X6819 verkauft^^
Wie der Service bei One ist kann ich so noch nicht sagen, aber negative Punkte gibt es wohl bei jedem Hersteller.
Wie gesagt schau dich um nach nen Book mit ner GTX570m (GTX670m) oder ein gebauchtes wäre ja auch möglich. Meins habe ich für 800 Euro bekommen das One D90 was gerade mal 5 Monate alt ist und noch Garantie hat, für mein X6819 habe ich 890 Euro bekommen,daher hab ich den Schritt gemacht^^


----------



## 07Lowrider (18. Mai 2012)

Und wie zufrieden bist du atm? Also was Leistung und Hitzeentwicklung angeht. Sonst schein mir das one ne gute Partie zu sein. Die andern beiden sind bei vergleichbarer Ausstattung teurer. Was den Service angeht kann man sogar Pech bei eigentlich guten Händlern haben. Gebraucht möchte ich nicht. Ist mir zu unsicher wie gut der Vorbesitzer mit dem Notebook umgegangen ist.


----------



## hysterix (18. Mai 2012)

Also viel testen konnte ich noch nicht, mach ich aber nächste Woche  Auf jedenfall is das One im idle viel leiser wie das X6819 da zwei Küher verbaut sind und beim X6819 halt ein Kühler alles Kühlen muß. 
Wenn du guten Service willst denn kauf bei HawkForce da hab ich noch nie was negatives gehört.


----------



## Uffbasse13 (19. Mai 2012)

HoHo, da hat jemand sein Eraser verkauft !!!!!

war es noch OK, oder sind schon Probleme aufgetaucht...würde mich Interresieren. Aber bitte `ne ehrliche Antwort.

Ich hatte inzwischen schon 2Stück in der Werkstatt, allerdings nur kleine Probleme. Muß aber sagen das mir die Kühlung nicht zu 100% gefällt.

Ob das "One" die bessere Lösung ist ????...bezweifliche ich allerdings


----------



## Uffbasse13 (19. Mai 2012)

Hi, eine "i5-CPU" sollte es schon sein, der "i3" bricht zu schnell ein. Und auf alle Fälle 8GB-RAM wenn möglich, viel Arbeitsspeicher bringt immer, egal in welcher Anwendung, Vorteile.

Was Du bedenken solltest...Du sagtest das dein Gerät viel mit dem Flugzeug unterwegs ist. Hoffentlich hast Du es dann immer in der Kabine dabei.
1. im Gepäckraum herrschen immer schwankende Druckverhältnisse, was die Notebooks zwar nicht zerstört, sie aber trotzdem einer Belastung ausetzt. Vor allem minderwertige Kondensatoren leiden darunter.
2. Der größte Feind des Notebooks: der Zoll, glaub mir...habe da die übelsten Dinge gesehen...deshalb das Gerät immer im Handgepäck dabei haben!!!!!

Sind deine Flüge auch ins Ausland ????? wenn ja, dann empfehle/rate ich Dir zum "ASUS". Die bieten den besten Service diesbezüglich. Auslandsgarantie, vorOrt-Pickup-Service im Ausland etc.
Schau mal auf die AsusHomepage !!!!


----------



## mikee (19. Mai 2012)

Ich bin auch am abchecken der Gamer Notebooks.

Grund ist meine kommende kleine Solaranlage.
3x240Watt panels und ein 200ah@24volt Lithium Fe Akku.
-46"TV 70watt.
- PC 200watt im idle(Last habe ich noch nicht gemessen, wird ca. bei 400watt sein)
-Sound ca 40watt
=310watt(200x24=4800watt/h:310=läuft ca 15h im Idle

Mit einem Notebook
-46"TV 70Watt
-15"Notebook 130watt(Last)
-Sound 40Watt
=240watt(4800:240=20h) und das unter Last!

Wann kommen denn die mobilen Grakas in der 28nm Fertigung?

In der Zukunft sieht es dann vielleicht so aus:
-55"Amoled TV 40Watt
-15"Notebook 110Watt Last

4800:150Watt=32h
Es würde mehr rein geladen werden als verbraucht.
So würde es auch im Winter reichen.


----------



## hysterix (19. Mai 2012)

Also ich hatte mit dem Erazer keine Probleme. Ich war mit dem Book sehr zufrieden,habe es aber verkauft weil ich keine Rechnung zu hatte und bei dem One noch bis Ende 2013 Garantie drauf ist und auch wegen der Hd6990m^^ Ja und auch weil ich einfach immer mal was neues möchte  Ich würde aber immer wieder zu Medion greifen auch wenn ich auch mit der Kühlung nicht zu 100% zufrieden bin aber konnte BF3 und BFBC2 ohne Probleme 5 Stunden und mehr durch zocken  Was ich gemacht habe, ist aber andere Wärmeleitpaste drauf was mir nochmal fast 10 C Unterschied gebracht hat. Wie gesagt das One hatte ich bis jetzt einmal erst an keine Zeit momentan, aber nächste Woche werde ich es mal ausführlich testen und mal durch Benchen etc. Aber wie gesagt im Idle ist es im grunde nicht zu hören der Kühler geht ab und zu mal an sehr selten. Dennoch kann ich das Medion X6819 weiter empfehlen ,wohl auch weil ich ebend nur 950 Euro bezahlt habe  Der Bildschrim ist aber bisher der beste bei nem Notebook das muß man mal ganz klar sagen.



Uffbasse13 schrieb:


> HoHo, da hat jemand sein Eraser verkauft !!!!!
> 
> war es noch OK, oder sind schon Probleme aufgetaucht...würde mich Interresieren. Aber bitte `ne ehrliche Antwort.
> 
> ...


----------



## 07Lowrider (19. Mai 2012)

Uffbasse13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, eine "i5-CPU" sollte es schon sein, der "i3" bricht zu schnell ein. Und auf alle Fälle 8GB-RAM wenn möglich, viel Arbeitsspeicher bringt immer, egal in welcher Anwendung, Vorteile.
> 
> Was Du bedenken solltest...Du sagtest das dein Gerät viel mit dem Flugzeug unterwegs ist. Hoffentlich hast Du es dann immer in der Kabine dabei.
> 1. im Gepäckraum herrschen immer schwankende Druckverhältnisse, was die Notebooks zwar nicht zerstört, sie aber trotzdem einer Belastung ausetzt. Vor allem minderwertige Kondensatoren leiden darunter.
> ...



Als Handgepäck nehme ich es eh mit, kenne ich schon vom Dienstnotebook. 
ImMoment ist es nur Deutschland, aber bald wir es auch über den großen Teich gehen. Da ist ein längerer Aufenthalt geplant, also nur 1-2 mal im JAhr nach Deutsvhland zurück. Wie sieht es dort mit der Garantie von Asus aus? Finde auf der Asus Seite nur den Hinweis, dass es Internstional ne Garantie gibt und dass man Sie auf 3 Jahre erweitern kann. Aber nicht welche Länder dazugehören. Ebenfalls sind die Preise bei Asus natürlich mal saftig. Ein Vergleich zum one.de kostet gleich mal 2000€. Ich muss doch bei den ROG Geräten gucken, oder? Mit meinen Vorgaben, zu welchem Asus würdest du mir denn raten?


----------



## stadler5 (19. Mai 2012)

Ich habe ja das Baugleiche wie das Medion X6819 und bin auch noch sehr zufrieden mit der Leistung ,Kühlung und Sound..

Was mir halt fehlt ist die Beleuchtete Tastatur..


----------



## Uffbasse13 (20. Mai 2012)

Also, es gibt eine Garantie Erweiterung auf 3Jahre "gültig weltweit". Diese ist aktuell bei 79.-€.
Bei Asus-Gamingnotebooks hat man allerdings sowieso schon 2Jahre internationale Garantie.
Wichtig ist, das man die Garantiekarte ausfüllt u. vom Shop in dem man eingekauft hat, Stempeln sowie Datieren (Kaufdatum) lässt.
Desweiteren ist es nützlich wenn man sich bei Asus sozusagen anmeldet.

Du findest alles auf der Asus Seite, übrigens bieten auch andere Hersteller ähnlichen Service an.

Achja, natürlich meinte ich die "ROG"-Klasse von Asus.


----------



## 07Lowrider (20. Mai 2012)

Der weltweite Service ist natürlich im Moment echt ein Entscheidungskritrium. Wenn würde ich einen G75 nehmen, aber insgesamt 1600 oder 1700 ist schon ne Wucht (Preis + Zusatzversicherung)

ASUS G75VW-T1124V R.O.G. Gamingnotebook [Ivy Bridge i7, 8GB RAM, 750GB HDD, NVIDIA GTX 660M 2GB GDDR5, BluRay] bei notebooksbilliger.de

oder

ASUS G75VW-T1115V W7HP64 - Notebooks - computeruniverse

Welche andern Hersteller geben denn ähnliche Garantie und haben gute Qualität?


----------



## Uffbasse13 (21. Mai 2012)

Toshiba bietet ebenfalls `nen tollen Service.

hier ist der Link: Garantieverlängerung - Toshiba

hier haste die möglichkeit bis 4Jahre International zu verlängern.

lese Dir einfach mal alles durch.


----------



## 07Lowrider (21. Mai 2012)

Naja, Toshiba hat ein extrem glänzendes Display und ich müsste auf das Qosmio X870 series - Toshiba warten, um ein vergleichbares zu den ASUS zu haben. Denn für 100-200€ Unterschied in der Kategorie gebe ich mich nicht mit ner GTX560 statt ner GTX660 bzw 670 und nem Sandy Bridge Proz zufrieden.
Deshalb wird es ein ASUS werden. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

BTW: Hab heute ein wenig auf einem vermeintlichen "Gaming-Notebook" gezockt. Meine Handfläche schwitzt und brennt, obwohl ich ein Taschentuch als Wärmepuffer genommen hab...


----------



## Uffbasse13 (27. Mai 2012)

Sandy oder Ivy ist eigentlich egal...die Graka ist, denke ich wichtiger.

Ja, Toshiba verbaut aktuell relativ kleine Karten, die holen aber gute Leistung raus...trotzdem, ist schon ein Argument.

Die AMD 6990 ist ein ziemlicher Hammer u. halt auch schön OC-Freudig.


----------



## stoepselEI (27. Mai 2012)

Naja das die HD6990m ein Hammer is, wo es jetzt die HD7970m gibt würde ich so nicht sagen. 
Von der alten Generation ist die HD6990m die beste, aber mit den neuen jetzt 50% langsamer also wer nen neues Gamer Book kauft sollte UNBEDINGT gleich zu ner HD7970m greifen. Das die HD6990m OC freudig ist naja, also mehr wie 830/ 1100 mag sie nicht^^



Uffbasse13 schrieb:


> Sandy oder Ivy ist eigentlich egal...die Graka ist, denke ich wichtiger.
> 
> Ja, Toshiba verbaut aktuell relativ kleine Karten, die holen aber gute Leistung raus...trotzdem, ist schon ein Argument.
> 
> Die AMD 6990 ist ein ziemlicher Hammer u. halt auch schön OC-Freudig.


----------



## Uffbasse13 (27. Mai 2012)

Da ich von einem leichten Preisverfall ausgehe da jetzt die nächste Generation ansteht...daher meine Tip!!!

Ich rechne immer gerne Preisleistung auf und bin der Meinung das es vieleicht nicht immer das neueste sein muß. Vorausgesetzt, wenn der Preis stimmt.

Vergleich doch deine und meine Grafik sowie auch CPU: Ich bin im Prinzip zwei Generationen hinter Dir, Du hast ca.18-24% mehr Leistung.

Ich weiß natürlich nicht was für ein Notebook Du hast aber ich denke Du hast an die 300-500.-€ mehr gezahlt als ich.

Das meinte ich damit. 

Mein "alter Bock" reicht für jede aktuelle Anwendung/Spiel das auf dem Markt ist locker aus (ganz locker) !!!!


----------



## stoepselEI (27. Mai 2012)

Was ich fürn Book habe, siehste doch in meiner Sig  Naja ich hbe es mir gebraucht gekauft vor 2 Wochen für 800 Euro mit noch Garantie bis Ende 2013. Mir ging es darum eine HD7970m dor nachzurüsten was auch möglich ist mit einem überarbeiten Bios  Gegenüber der HD5870m sind es doch mehr als nur 20% Mehrleistung , die GTX670m is ja schon 15% schwächer,also sollten das gegenüber der HD5870m locker 30% bzw mehr sein.
Eine HD6990m wird auch in den neuen Books mit Ivy gar nicht mehr angeboten, daher müßte man auf Restposten zurück greifen oder halt eine gebrauchtes Notebook nehmen^^



Uffbasse13 schrieb:


> Da ich von einem leichten Preisverfall ausgehe da jetzt die nächste Generation ansteht...daher meine Tip!!!
> 
> Ich rechne immer gerne Preisleistung auf und bin der Meinung das es vieleicht nicht immer das neueste sein muß. Vorausgesetzt, wenn der Preis stimmt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Uffbasse13 (29. Mai 2012)

Naja, wenn Du aufrüsten willst...ist so `ne Sache, vor allem der Preis. Ob es das Wert ist ??????

Natürlich ist die HD6990 OC-Freudig u. wie. Vor allem im Vergleich zu Nvidia die wesentlich früher in die Knie gehen und die Mehrleistung ist dann auch nicht so Überzeugend (meine Meinung zumindest).
Man sollte nicht vergessen das es sich um Mobilegrafiken handelt, die sind halt begrenzter als Desktop-Varianten.
Wenn ich mir allerdings vor Augen halte das ich nach dem OC 92% mehrleistung erreichte ohne das ich die Spannung angehoben habe....ich möchte nicht Wissen wo ich `ne 6990 hinkriegen würde.
Allerdings muß man auch Fair sein, die HD5870 ist eine sehr unterschätzte Graka., die hat ein extremes Potential.

Das die 7970 richtig leistungsfähig sein wird daran habe ich keinen Zweifel...wie schon gesagt, ob man`s braucht ??????
Vor allem bezweifle ich das das gut für dein Notebook wäre (Hitze etc.), da wäre ich sehr vorsichtig. Habe mir dein Gerät mal angesehen (ich vermisse ein ordentliches Kühlsystem).

wie auch immer, wollte Dir auf alle Fälle antworten


----------



## stoepselEI (29. Mai 2012)

Also bei meiner HD6990m is bei 830MHZ schluss GPU Takt, Speicher geht bis 1100,also der Burner is das nun nicht.
Zudem habe ich beim gamen trotz OC 80 C GPU und 68 C CPU also was will man mehr, zudem die HD6990m nen Hitzekopf ist.



Uffbasse13 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn Du aufrüsten willst...ist so `ne Sache, vor allem der Preis. Ob es das Wert ist ??????
> 
> Natürlich ist die HD6990 OC-Freudig u. wie. Vor allem im Vergleich zu Nvidia die wesentlich früher in die Knie gehen und die Mehrleistung ist dann auch nicht so Überzeugend (meine Meinung zumindest).
> Man sollte nicht vergessen das es sich um Mobilegrafiken handelt, die sind halt begrenzter als Desktop-Varianten.
> ...


----------



## Uffbasse13 (2. Juni 2012)

Also ich finde das deine Graka vollkommen ausreichend ist...aber jeder wie er will !!!!! 

Übrigens...Gratulation zum erneuten 1.Platz bei "Unigine"...


----------

